# Before and After Shots



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Thought i would post this one here, i think the plants add to the look of the tank aswell as create hiding places.
Before








After








Ha my Acei looks exactly the same in both pics, poser


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

haha! look nice, I had some swords in my tank I finally ditched b/c they were browning and wilting. Im looking into some plastic plants to hide my equiptment.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i like the second one better. the plants made it look more natural. i only have one plastic plant in my tank because i have a green intake tube i tried to hide.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

left sword is okay but that right plant is a real eye sore.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

my fish like to eat the new growth of the anubias, platsic lasts forever


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

In your first pic the fish that is kinda small and has the leopard looking spots on him. What kind of fish is that? I had one that died today and never got a chance to look to identify him. I definitely want more even if it means making a tank just for them i love how they look.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a Nimbochromis Venustus to me.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------

